# Condylostylus



## jeffashman (Aug 17, 2021)

These flies are fairly tiny, but I love the metallic green color to them. Taken with the Sigma f/2.8 105mm Macro lens.
1


aug17202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
2


aug17202102 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 17, 2021)

Spectacular iridescence!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice fly.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 18, 2021)

Good subject. You’ve got a couple good shots there.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 18, 2021)

Very nice.  Great color.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 18, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Spectacular iridescence!


It's quite pretty, isn't it? Just need to get crisper images, and that would be great!


Jeff15 said:


> Nice fly.....


Thanks!


Dean_Gretsch said:


> Good subject. You’ve got a couple good shots there.


Thank you!


Robshoots said:


> Very nice.  Great color.


Thank you!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 18, 2021)

I see them in the garden a lot and I like that iridescent green myself. Nice set.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 18, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I see them in the garden a lot and I like that iridescent green myself. Nice set.


Thanks! They really are cool looking close up.


----------

